# Garage Storage - Wall racking and Shelving Ideas



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Recently moved house and now fortunate enough to have a large double garage that I need to sort storage out for, so I'm looking for ideas for shelving units and also some form of wall racking to hang golf bags, tools, etc.

Shelving
I've seen 'Big Dug' ones, are there any better out there for the money or alternatives, better quality etc?

Wall racking
Looking at Slatwall or similar, again anybody have any decent websites to order from or better ideas ?

Anyone got any links to any garage sites with realistic offerings, not looking for a showroom American type thing. 

So, fire away :thumb:


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Do you have Costco membership ? If you or anyone you know does they do the most fanstatic shelving, very heavy duty, great quality and less than £40 for a 4 foot wide, 6 foot tall unit.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

build some yourself, cheap and can be customised to how you want it


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Dura do a good wall system and it's not ridiculously expensive. I'm getting some myself.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

http://www.dandrrackingltd.co.uk/

will build you anything you want, tell them Ted sent you


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions, will take a look.
Had seen the Dura wall stuff, does look nice. Didn't realise Costco did racking, so will check them out too.

Re making something myself, that is definitly not an option  , I'll be lucky if I actually put the stuff together myself :lol:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

For the money (£52.78 inc VAT) the Costco stuff looks hard to beat and well made too :thumb:

So, shelving sorted, just the wall racking now..........


----------



## Aletank (Oct 27, 2005)

Kitchen units , either from Ebay or anyone you that is getting a new kitchen.
Some base units with worktop and some wall units :thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Spur shelving is by far the simplest to install and it copes with hugh weights. Put an upright every 600mm CTC and then choose what width you need the shelf to be (standard is 300mm).

http://www.spurshelving.co.uk/


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Beancounter said:


> Re making something myself, that is definitly not an option  , I'll be lucky if I actually put the stuff together myself :lol:


Have a look in the garage section at my garage build, me and my dad built a whole lot for way less than the costco stuff, ifs not the prettiest in the world but more than functional for the job it does.


----------



## NU987 (Dec 9, 2011)

Keep an eye out for shops closing down and selling off their fittings.

I picked up some bays and shelves when Best Buy closed down. Got different shelf depths and they are adjustable height wise, they are as solid as a rock.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Have a look at my thread in garage and collection section under gargae transformation plenty of storage idea's


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks guys, picked up 3 x Shelving racks from Costco tonight. 
If the weight is anything to go by they'll be very sturdy, nearly did my back in lifting them from the trolley to my car 

Looking in to the wall hanging storage now.


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Beancounter said:


> Thanks guys, picked up 3 x Shelving racks from Costco tonight.
> If the weight is anything to go by they'll be very sturdy, nearly did my back in lifting them from the trolley to my car


They are, I put some in my own garage about 6 years ago and they are still perfect, I have since bought more for my neighbours garage and for my parents business storage.

I only ever bought two at a time though, that was enough for the rear suspension on my car :lol:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks for the advice dandam  , ended up saving £150 compared to what I had in the basket from 'Big Dug'. :thumb:
......and even Mrs Bean commented they 'looked nice'. 

Now to try to find a few spare minutes to build them.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Managed to find a bit of spare time at the weekend to build these bad boys, didn't take as long as I thought, only about 10 minutes per unit. 

If anyone is looking for some robust storage shelves and you have access to a Costco card, they are definitely one of the best units for the money. :thumb:


----------



## Xorro (Jul 12, 2006)

Any pics?

I too have just moved to a house with a double garage and I'm looking for ideas.

Although, it already has some kitchen units on one side and I have a rack and an old bookshelf on the other.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes, will try and get some pictures next week as not around this weekend :thumb:. Also, need to get a few more boxes as although built, some stuff is just lying on the shelves 

I bought 3 units and have 2 full size and one broken into 2 halves.
Giving me a fair amount of storage. Also means there is an area that can be used as a lightweight bench.  I'd 100% recommend taking a look at them in the flesh if you're considering them as they are very well made and finished.....and a doddle to put up


----------

